# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  Σχαρα πλυντηριου πιατων electro more

## Sotos_ster

Ζητειται σχαρα μινι πλυντηριου πιατων παλαιου τυπου electro more (τυπου morris) οποιος εχει καμια ξεχασμενη ας στειλει .ευχαριστω !

----------


## giagiwtis

Καλησπέρα φιλε μου απο ποια περιοχη εισαι και τι εξαρτήματα θελεις?  Εχω τα παντα σε καινουρια

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Καλησπέρα φιλε μου απο ποια περιοχη εισαι και τι εξαρτήματα θελεις?  Εχω τα παντα σε καινουρια


Καλησπέρα είμαι απο Βέροια
Εσυ Θεσσαλονίκη ; Έχεις σχάρες ;

----------


## giagiwtis

Ναι φίλε μ

----------


## zevage

> Καλησπέρα φιλε μου απο ποια περιοχη εισαι και τι εξαρτήματα θελεις?  Εχω τα παντα σε καινουρια


Καλησπέρα,
απο SIEMENS topline (αγνωστων λοιπων στοιχείων) με E-Nr SN57202/11 ψαχνω σχαρες, μπροστινο πανελ, μηχανισμό που δειχνει το σταδιο πλύσης και βιβλιο οδηγιών.
Ευχαριστώ, Ζαχος

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Ναι φίλε μ


Πως μπορώ να έπικοινωνησω μαζί σου; Θελω για electro more παλαιού τύπου

----------


## Sotos_ster

Πως μπορώ να επικοινωνήσω με πμ με τον κύριο ;

----------


## giagiwtis

Γράψε το τηλ σ να σε καλεσω

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Γράψε το τηλ σ να σε καλεσω


6944139459

----------


## Sotos_ster

????????

----------


## Sotos_ster

?????????

----------


## Sotos_ster

??????????

----------


## mikemtb73

Κάθε μήνα θα προσθέτεις και από ένα ερωτηματικό?
Γιατι δε στέλνεις ένα μήνυμα στο συνφορουμιτη? 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Κάθε μήνα θα προσθέτεις και από ένα ερωτηματικό?
> Γιατι δε στέλνεις ένα μήνυμα στο συνφορουμιτη? 
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


Γιατί δε μπορώ να βρω πως στέλνω μνμ  προφανώς

----------

